# Nordelettronica 240v failure - fixed



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

When we left home to go to the New Year Rally at Kelso our 240v supply in the van was working perfectly.
When we set up at Kelso and plugged in it didn’t work. Sockets not working, no charge going to battery through mains hook-up, no electrical icon showing on the control panel. 

Our van is a 2007 Bessacarr which is fitted with the NE183 control panel. Tried the usual panel ‘reboot’ which usually solves any problems, but not this time.

Had a look on MHF for ideas, past threads where the ‘lightning bolt’ icon is not lighting up on the control panel seemed to point to a faulty charger.
The charger wasn’t receiving a 240v supply but as the supply for the charger passes through the consumer unit on the way to the charger we suspected the fault could be at the consumer unit. As this was riveted we decided to leave it until we got home to investigate further.

Hubby removed the consumer unit today, drilled out the rivets, opened it up and checked all terminals for tightness – discovered one very slack neutral cable at main breaker.
Tightened this up, rebuilt consumer unit, replaced rivets with screws (for future access if required), put the 3 connecting plugs back into the consumer unit, re-fixed it into wardrobe and Bob’s yer Uncle!

Glad we didn't have to buy a new one - circa £200


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well done hubby!

Loose connections are pretty common in motor homes and caravans due to all the shaking about whilst traveling.



Trevor


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Brilliant!! You've now got £200 to spend on something else for the van :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> Brilliant!! You've now got £200 to spend on something else for the van :lol:
> 
> Andy


I like your thinking :lol: :lol:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Leccy Unit*

Excellent news Morag,

That's a handy hubby you've got. Another string to the bow.

Beeny boxes, electrical units, wood technician etc.

Well done Andrew.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Loose electrical contacts are a major cause of fires.

It happened in the hotel where I work.

Called out at 02:30 to find two fire engines already on scene and the guests all huddled in Reception.

A wire to a circuit breaker (fuse type thingy) hadn't been tightened up properly, had gradually overheated causing the plastic of the cct breaker to burn and shorted live to neutral.
Luckily it was enclosed in a metal cabinet so it didn't spread. 

It is well worth checking the wire-tightening screws on the circuit breakers in your van.

With it unplugged from the mains of course!

E&OE


----------

